# White Widow Grow



## bigbudz (Jul 16, 2008)

So here I am starting my grow journal, still in need of cloning tips. But... here goes! My plant is about 3 1/2 weeks into veg. stands at about 14 inches tall and is very bushy! It's gonna need topped soon, but I'm not exactly sure how to do that either! It's been over a year since my last grow, so it's like starting and learning the basics all over again. Here are a couple pics from my grow so far, I'm hoping to clone in the next week or so, don't want to lose this strain, as it was my last (very pricy) seed.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking great so far, it is growing nice and tight. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 16, 2008)

GL man!  Great looking start... I'll be watching.  :48:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 17, 2008)

looking good bigbudz.:hubba: i'm doing ww now too. check in my sig. gonna be cloning here too. i have 2 fems in my set-up. good luck, i'll be watching this one for sure... ...


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice start man. I will be watching. I can't wait to see what she looks like. Good luck!


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 17, 2008)

I decided today to lower the plant a little from the light, it's grown an inch in just 2 days. It's getting bushier and bushier each day, we're able to see new sets of leaves coming in everywhere. I've picked a couple branches I'd like to clone, and am hopin to do so in the next few days. So, if anyone could help me out with cloning, I'd appreciate it. Anyone have a good method of cloning they'd like to share??!!!

It's so good to be back, btw, I forgot how knowledgable everyone on this site is.


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

I have never tried it, but I have watched and read a lot about it. I will see if I can gather some information for you, (and my self) and I will post it up here.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*hey bigbudz shes looking good 
imo cloning is a nightmare :giggle: the only way i have ever managed to clone is by cutting ,straight in to root hormone powder/or gel and straight into the soil  ,,any other attempt i tried just dies on me ,
goodluck with the cloning and the rest of your journal eace:*


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 18, 2008)

I've cloned before, and they turned out fine, I'm just not sure I remember how to properly do it without stressin out my plant too much.
Btw, Melissa, I read your entire grow journal for your white satin and lowrider gals, and WOW!! you did an awesome job, I was totally impressed, it's nice to see another female growin some ganja! My husband helps when he can, but this white widow is my baby!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey its like rideing a bike, you never forget how too....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking beauitiful bro. Grat job!!


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 18, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey its like rideing a bike, you never forget how too....


 
Unfortunately for me I haven't rode a bike in over 15 yrs... lol


----------



## IRISH (Jul 22, 2008)

bigbudz, here is the link of Massproducers ez cloner.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799&highlight=cloner...


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey man, NICE node growth thats what you want is that bushy little thing youll have 1 thick cola thats really heavy. To top I normally pinch the 2 new leaves growing and get a little under them with the scissors and cut the main stem horizontally. Those new leave sets will just cut right off and your plant will be stunted for like 1 day but its worth it. You will soon see 2 new tops sprouting towards the sky.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 23, 2008)

So here we are today, I've got my plant in just reg. ph balanced water, as I want to clone it tomorrow. Things seem to be going really well. I had to lower it down a few more inches from the light, the tips of my leaves were starting to get a little crispy. But so far all looks well, I think I'm going to try to top it, and let it go for another week and then put it into flowering. The nodes are so close together, and it's really bushy! Here's a few new pics from just a few minutes ago. Things are well in the land of bigbudz!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Plants! Enjoy!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow man, makes me want to grow some *WHITEWASH* dutchbreeds version of white widow.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 26, 2008)

I took a few clones from my WW a few days ago, and watched my main WW plant closely for a few days. There didn't seem to be hardly any stress to it, and I still had new leaves sprouting even today, so... after much consideration, my husband and I decided to start flowering the main WW today. We moved it to a new closet, which has been completely sealed off to avoid light leaks ( past experience...). I'm not sure on the measurements for the new room yet, I'll post those later. 

We're using a 250 watt HPS to flower, and will gradually add maxi bloom to the water until we can wean it from the veg. nurtients. In the next few days, I'll take some new pics and post them, once I can see a difference in the growth.

 As far as the clones go, they seem to be doing really well so far. Of course the leaves drooped and they looked pretty sad at first, but one of the clones has already perked back up and isn't nearly as droopy. Once they root and show signs of new growth, I'll get some pics of them as well.


----------



## ganja giggles (Jul 26, 2008)

After about 3 weeks of the clones vegging you should FIM your plant to make it nice a bushy with more coletops


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 27, 2008)

Can anyone provide me with their wisdom on how to top a plant? This is our 3rd grow, and I've never topped a plant before. I get the main jist of it, but I'm not sure where it is I should cut at, or how deep, or any of that stuff. So, if anyone can help me out, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

Look under the "*Plant Training*" section.

You may want to consider the FIM technic. It's very similar with same results; I've heard it's less stressful then topping. Browse both links and see which you want to do.

Your plant looks so darn healthy you could probably do anything to it and it'll be fine .

Good luck


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Peace! 

I did read that you should only top during veg. stage. My plant is in day 2 of flowering, would it still be ok to top, or should I just let it go without topping it? Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Can anyone provide me with their wisdom on how to top a plant? This is our 3rd grow, and I've never topped a plant before. I get the main jist of it, but I'm not sure where it is I should cut at, or how deep, or any of that stuff. So, if anyone can help me out, I'd appreciate it!


 
at the very top of the plant when you see the two new nodes poking out, right underneath it you see the stem that is going to be pushing the nodes out and letting them branch, you cut the little stem that is pushing the two new nodes right beneath the leaves. Here is a picture to give you an idea.


----------



## city (Jul 27, 2008)

O my. what a pretty plant girl


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 27, 2008)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch Peace!
> 
> I did read that you should only top during veg. stage. My plant is in day 2 of flowering, would it still be ok to top, or should I just let it go without topping it? Any advice will be appreciated!


 
Hi bigbudz,

Thats a good question... I want to tell you to top it since it's only day 2, however I've never topped after the vegging time.
Hopefully someone will chime in with good advice, who may have done this before.

If you get no replies soon, then I would just leave it be rather than possibly messing things up.


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 27, 2008)

I decided to take some pics of my plant since it's in flowering, hoping to be able to see some kind of difference in it. None yet, however, while taking pics, I did notice something quite odd on my plant. Where the main stalk is supposed to be... there's just a stump. It has 2 side shoots coming out of it, but the stalk itself is just stunted it seems. Anyways, heres a few pics from today, the last one is a pic of the main stalk that I'm talking about. Let me know what you guys think could be going on with it, cause I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

was it outside at an earlier stage?, it looks as if it was topped some time ago. looking good dude.:hubba: ...


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 27, 2008)

No, I've beeng growing it hydroponically since it was germinated from the seed. I have no clue what caused it and if it's even worth worrying about or trying to fix. I haven't topped it at all, but am hoping to do so tomorrow, just waitin on feedback about topping during flowering. I'm hopin since I've only had it in flowering for 36 hours that it'll still be ok to top at this stage.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 27, 2008)

Do not top during flower LOL! Only veg...unless you want hermie weed that is.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 27, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Do not top during flower LOL! Only veg...unless you want hermie weed that is.


 

Thanks Dom I guess I'll save my first topping session for the clones!


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 27, 2008)

No problem man. Yes, it will work on clones. Make sure you wait until like exactly week 2 THEN cut the top off.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good Bigbudz


----------



## gotmoun (Jul 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 1, 2008)

Ty Gotmoun and KGB! 

I'll be doing an update later today with pics when the lights come on. My baby is lovin this HPS light. It's grown quite a few inches in the short time it's been in there. 

Quick question though, would it make my plant hermie if I removed some of the upper fan leaves so the bottom part of the plant can get some light??


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Stressing is changing temps,over watering,over feeding,trimming which all will cause you to hermie or have more males... 


I will wait for your update.... Good morning buddie have a wonderful weekend..


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 1, 2008)

Here we are 6 days into flowering... Right now my plant is 23 inches tall and is getting bushier every day. I am having some problems with some of the bottom leaves turning brown, but other than that, things look awesome!  Any ideas what could be causing the leaves to turn brown? Still no signs of sex, but hoping there will be here soon. My husband bought feminized seeds, not sure if they actually are guaranteed female or not, but heres to hopin! Also wanted to give an update on the 2 clones I took before I put it into flowering. One of them didn't do so well, and kinda puckered out on me. But the other has new growth and has sprouted some roots already, so I'm very hopeful about that one. Anyhow, here's some pics of my baby today, and also some pics of the clone that's thriving! Enjoy!!:woohoo:


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 1, 2008)

Decided to go ahead and lower it a little bit from the light. It was about 6 inches from the light so I figured I'd better lower it some. I'm impressed with how much it's grown in just a short amount of time. It's a week into flowering now, and has grown nearly 7 inches.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ya it's fun watching them grow... I was looking back at my plants when they where sprout & man they sure have grown up... Plants are looking good... 

What the soil temp at? I would check that might be your problem .

They are looking good.. Well good night...


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> What the soil temp at? I would check that might be your problem .


 

I'm growing in rockwool and water. Water temp is 78 ph is at 6.5.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

That temperature sounds ok to me but I would ask Timmy6j if that is ok because has extreme knowledge of Hydro or ask OG or also Hick...

That temperature is ok for soil but for Hydron I am not familiar with the specs...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

I asked Hick & Timmy too look at your page too help you  out..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Temperature 
Home Hydroponics 

By Abigal Gordon



Temperature 

"Temperature requirements for plants in a hydroponics system are the same as out of a Hydroponic system. "

Air

*Replace xx with TT*


hxxp://www.geocities.com/green_cache/hydroponics.html


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

helpful tips I've found on line.. Replace xx's with tt's


*Cloning*hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta_1zAAOGmo
I*guana Juice for incredible hydroponics yields*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfshhP0sj6Q


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Water & Food*"Water Temperature
You should maintain a constant temperature between 70° and 80°F in your nutrient reservoir. This is important, especially during the cool months, to help increase plant performance. Do not increase the temperature above 85°F as this may cause root damage. You can use an aquarium heater to maintain the temperature in your reservoir. It takes at least 5 watts per gallon to heat and maintain a constant nutrient temperature (for example, a 10 gallon reservoir requires a 50 watt heater). You can also place the reservoir on a piece of Styrofoam or wood to provide some insulation if you are growing on a concrete or tiled floor."



hxxp://www.ahlgrows.com/igwater.html


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 2, 2008)

What kind of lights are you using? Careful lowering the light so low that ur burn ur babies like i did twice! 8(


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Lookin good girl!  My girls love da HPS light also.  GoodLuck with the rest of your grow.*


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 5, 2008)

While waiting for my lights to come on this morning, I decided to go ahead and check the clone that I took a week and a half ago... much to my suprise... I found long roots poking through the bottom of the rock wool! 
:woohoo: It's showing plenty of new growth also. I'm so happy this one pulled through, as my other clone bit the dust 5 days after taking the cut. 

My other plant... WoW! It's growing like crazy. I opened the closet after the lights came on and my first words were "Holy Crap!" :holysheep:  It shot up over night like crazy. Two of the bottom side shoots just shot out about 4 inches. I'd never even noticed them poking out from the rest of the plant until this morning. 

I decided to flush my tub to rebalance the ph and gave some fresh new nutes to my plant. So, today's measurements are.... 10 days into flowering... 27 1/2 inches tall, with no signs of girlie parts yet. Hopefully I don't have much longer to wait and I'll see her little lovlies!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking good ...


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice grow ur plant kinda looks like mine did right when they went into flower good job on the grow and keep it up ..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Congrats on the roots~! Good Luck.*


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 7, 2008)

My lights came on this morning, and my to my surprise (and relief) I saw girlie parts!! Beautiful white hairs coming out on many different buds. I was so excited! Had to drag the hubby in there on his lunch break to show him. It's still growing like crazy, she's up to 29 inches tall and growing wonderfully... hopefully tonight I'll find some time to take some pics.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 9, 2008)

2 weeks into flowering, finally know it's a gal and have started to see nice buds forming, bursting with beautiful white hairs!

The clone I took is doing well also, getting new growth daily and will be FIM'd soon. So far I'm likin what I see! 

Here's some new pics of my girl in flowering. I'll get some of the clone and a few more closeups of the flowering one tomorrow sometime.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 10, 2008)

A few more pics of the lovely white widow! Took a few close ups and a couple pics of my clone. My flowering gal is lovin the HPS light and stands at 33 inches tall!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Man they are really looking good.. Your being really good to them..


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 12, 2008)

So, I messed up royally the other night... I was changing my gal's reservoir water, and forgot about how tall they actually were... when I raised the lid off, the top of one of the colas hit the light. Wasn't on there very long, but it only took a few seconds. So, now I have some majorly burnt leaves on one of the top cola leaves... Is that going to stress it out a lot? I mean the leaves are crispy brown... Here's a pic of the damage that's done... upper left hand corner....:angrywife:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2008)

*:holysheep: she looks fantastic ,,,well i know youve seen my crispy girl :giggle: and she didnt seem to stressed out with the burns at all ,,,you are more proberbly stressed than her :rofl: she ll be looking perfect again soon :48:*


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 13, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *:holysheep: she looks fantastic ,,,well i know youve seen my crispy girl :giggle: and she didnt seem to stressed out with the burns at all ,,,you are more proberbly stressed than her :rofl: she ll be looking perfect again soon :48:*


 
Ty!! It's nice to know I'm not the only one who flubs up once in a while lol


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice job! i made the mistake of not topping my WW grown from clones - the main colas were so heavy the plant could not stand up without hefty supports.  Good luck


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear buddy..


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 15, 2008)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Nice job! i made the mistake of not topping my WW grown from clones - the main colas were so heavy the plant could not stand up without hefty supports. Good luck


 
Ty! I'm about to FIM my clone this weekend. Just need to do a little more reading up on the process.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 15, 2008)

Quick 3 week flowering update... finally able to see noticable white buds popping up everywhere! I know for sure it's female and am starting to get a nice little aroma from the closet. My clone is also doing really well. It's starting to get side growth, instead of just growth on top. Gave the clone fresh water with it's first dose of nutes. So far all is looking great! Here's a few pics from today.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

YUMMY buddy. Good grow .


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 15, 2008)

Plants looking greta. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 18, 2008)

So, my lights came on this morning, and I see little balls on a few stems... I think it's hermied on me   But... up at the top part of one of the stems, the ball has white hairs busting through it. So I don't know what to think, therefore, I'm asking for the professional opinions from the experts... YOU GUYS!!!! Here are 2 pics... one of an unopened ball sac, and one of an opened sac with the white hairs coming out. Let me know what you think... If it has hermied, will it still be ok to finish flowering since it's the only one I am flowering? Or will the smoke not be any good??


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2008)

The first pic looks like a hermie but I can't tell on the 2nd one.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like it but if is all you got try picking them off or get some dutchmasters reverse.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

So tasty.lol


----------



## bigbudz (Sep 11, 2008)

So, it's been a while since I've posted anything in my journal, been a busy summer! But here's an update, turns out, she didn't hermie on us and is quite the little (or not so little) lady! Things are still going great and it's growing buds like crazy! My clone is doing well, also, but is more bushy than tall. Anyways, here's some pics I took just a bit ago...


----------

